# Texas Applicators License



## msr976 (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm pretty new here so bare with me. This may have been mentioned here at some point or another. I'm tired of spending the money to get my field fertilized. I have a hay field with coastal bermuda I harvest every year. I would love to save money and start fertilizing the field. I'm a little confused on which license I need since there are several options... commercial, non-commercial, private. Any recommendations on a good site and which option to choose? And yes, the hay is baled and sold.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

If you are talking about fertilizer you don't need a license. Pesticides and herbicides are a different matter. Some you can spray without a license but not the good stuff. Check with you NRCS office. They generally set up classes. You don't need a commercial if you do for your self.


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

Unless you are spraying a restricted use pesticide, you do not need a license to treat your own property. You certainly do not need one to put out fertilizer.


----------



## Steve-0 (Dec 18, 2020)

I would recommend doing a soil analysis first. If your PH is low/high no amount of fertilizer will help. You are just throwing bad money at bad money.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

If you are actually wanting to apply pesticides (herbicides and insecticides) yourself you will need a private applicator's license to apply restricted-use pesticides, i.e. those that contain 2,4-D or other hazardous chemicals. Contact your county ag agent for the study materials and future training opportunities. Once you obtain your private applicator's license, you will need to get 15 credit hours of training every five years in order to maintain it.

If as you stated, you want to apply your own fertilizer to your hay meadow, it is correct that no license is needed. However, you will need to borrow a fertilizer spreader buggy from the dealership or purchase some type of applicator. There are many used spreader buggies available for sale on the Internet, but you must be careful that you find and purchase one that is in good shape and spreads an accurate pattern. A new fertilizer spreader buggy will cost in the range of $12,000 to $16,000+ to make the applications yourself. Last year I researched and purchased a Doyle 5 ton spreader buggy for my do-it-myself spreading. PM me if you want specifics on this one.

Over a number of years and numerous spreading events, the buggy will pay for itself in spreading cost savings. Some dealers offer a per ton discount if you have your own buggy. Also, some will offer a discount per ton if you purchase and spread 10 or more tons with each purchase.

If you spread it yourself, be prepared to be bounced around a bit if your field has gopher mounds and/or unrepaired feral hog rooting damage.


----------

